# Alte und neue Berufe



## waldy (30 November 2006)

Hi ,
wenn ich lese in Anzeige in Jobsuche und finde so was:

" Gesucht werden zwei Elektroniker/innen (alt: Elektroinstallateure/ Elektroinstallateurinnen) ".

Das für mich ist etwas neues, Elektroniker Beruf ist vergleichbares mit Elektroinstallateure ?

Was muss Elektroniker installieren?
Leitungen zwischen IC ? 

Auf jeden fall ich dachte das Beruf Elektroniker und Elektroinstallateure sind aus verschiedene Berecihen.

gruß waldy


----------



## Raydien (30 November 2006)

Mit den Berufsbilder blicke ich auch nimma durch..... 
Früher war alles "Elektriker" danach "Elektroinstallation" und "Radio und Fernsehtechniker".. 
Ich habe für Schaltschrankbau ursprünglich "Elektromechaniker" gelernt ... Diesen  wiederum gibs mittlerweilen auch nicht mehr,
Statt "Elektromechaniker" gibts nun "Systemanlagenelektriker" bzw. "Elektriker in Fachrichtung Automatiesierungstechnik" .. 

Ich weiss gar nicht mehr wie ich mich nennen soll.... Wounderware hat mir irgendwann nen Certifikat zugeschickt da steht "System Integrator" drauf... ich glaub das schreib ich mir auf der Visitenkarte. Ich denke da hat unsere deutsche Bürokratie es geschafft soviel Verwirrung zu stiften, das nur noch die (und das mit Glück) durchblicken. Aber der arme Mensch der ne Stelle freihat, der weiß nicht was er schreiben soll.


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 November 2006)

Hallo,
das Problem ist auch das die Personalabteilung die Stellenausschreibung macht, und die haben keine Ahnung , die schreiben dann etwa so: Suchen Elektriker mit guten Kenntnissen in MSR und S5 und S7, Robotertechnik erwünscht...........


----------



## waldy (30 November 2006)

Him,
wenn heute so was :
" Gesucht werden zwei Elektroniker/innen (alt: Elektroinstallateure/ Elektroinstallateurinnen) ".

ist ganz Normal.

Dann kann ich in Restoran gehen und mich da bewerben als Kocher,
und wenn bei Vorstellungsgesprech fragen mich, warum bewerben SIe als Kocher, obwohl ich bin Energieelektoniker, ich sage dann auch so:

" wiessen Sie nicht?  Energieelektronieker das ist alte Bezeichung von Kocher Beruf "  

gruß waldy


----------



## nade (30 November 2006)

tjo also das mit den Berufsbezeichnungen ist ein Horror.
gelernt Elektroinstallateur
.... der mit ausgebildete AZUBI war schon Elektrotechniker
Meister als Elektrotechniker gemacht...
dann liest man sowas :eletrikerin für haus und gebäudetechnik
--
Also es ist wieder ein ganzer Berufsbereich unter einen Namen gepackt und dann auf Fachrichtungen aufgeteilt worden... System Automation, Gebäude System,...
Nun ja können wir doch froh sein das die Leute nicht arbeitslos sind und in ihrer Langeweile dafür neue Berufsbezeichnungen "erfinden". 
Ich habs.. laßt doch die ganzen Harz4ér für 1€ neue Bezeichnungen finden dann sind sie wenigstens sinnvoll beschäftigt.

Nein im ernst, die Berufsbezeichnungen immer wieder neu "entwerfen" ist nicht wirklich sinnvoll, die Personalabteilungen wissen nichtmehr welche Bezeichnung sie in ihre Ausschreibung setzen müssen und der Arbeitsuchende weiß nichtmehr wirklich allein an der Berufsbezeichnung obs für ihn ist.
Zum Glück gibts ja dazu die geforderten/erwünschten Beschreibungen, an denen diese Bürokraten nichts ändern.:???: Hoffentlich sonst versinkt man bald nur beim versuch Arbeiten zu wollen in einem Berg Bürokratie...wobei eigentlich nichts Neues.


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (3 Dezember 2007)

Raydien schrieb:


> Mit den Berufsbilder blicke ich auch nimma durch.....
> Früher war alles "Elektriker" danach "Elektroinstallation" und "Radio und Fernsehtechniker"..
> Ich habe für Schaltschrankbau ursprünglich "Elektromechaniker" gelernt ... Diesen  wiederum gibs mittlerweilen auch nicht mehr,
> Statt "Elektromechaniker" gibts nun "Systemanlagenelektriker" bzw. "Elektriker in Fachrichtung Automatiesierungstechnik" ..
> ...


----------



## maxi (4 Dezember 2007)

Ich habe in die Stellenausschriebungen Engergieanlagenelektroniker mit Erfahrung Simatic S7 und Elektronik geschrieben.

Bei reinen elektronikern ist leider oft die Gefahr das die keinen Draht grösser 0,25 mm^2 kennen


----------



## MSB (4 Dezember 2007)

Das Problem ist, das du auf diesen ganzen Schrott (die Berufsbezeichnung) spätestens seit der neuesten
Novellierung der Ausbildungsberufe nicht mehr gehen kannst, bzw. sowieso keiner mehr durchblickt.

@maxi
Der Ausbildungsberuf "Elektroniker" bezeichnet seit der letzten Änderung,
das was man von früher als Elektroinstallateur kennt.
Da ist dann ehr die Frage relevant, ob der schon jemals einen Draht unter 1,5mm² gesehen hat !
Energieanlagenelektroniker gibt es ja schon mindestens, wenn nicht noch länger nicht mehr!

Hier ein Überblick über dieses Chaos:
http://www.handwerksberufe.de/
http://www.bibb.de/de/ausbildungsprofil_1648.htm

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Perfektionist (4 Dezember 2007)

maxi schrieb:


> ...
> Bei reinen elektronikern ist leider oft die Gefahr das die keinen Draht grösser 0,25 mm^2 kennen


 
Ich Elektroniker messe meine Drähte entweder in AWG24 oder AWG28 :twisted:


----------



## nade (5 Dezember 2007)

Also AWG´s .. würde sagen 0.6² und 0.8². Also bei EMA, BMA, EIB, Telefonanlagen hab ich auch mit so putzigen Querschnitten zu tun.
Ansonst halt meist bis 16², kann ab und an auch etwas geößer sein.
Allerdings nen Durchblick bei dem Berufschaos gereade im Bereich Elektro ist fast nichtmehr auffindbar...


----------



## Tobi P. (5 Dezember 2007)

Das nix 0,6² und 0,8² - das nix Querschnittsangabe, das Durchmesserangabe 0,6mm und 0,8mm  

Gelernt habe ich schon Elektroniker f. Energie - u. Gebäudetechnik, nennen tu ich mich allerdings Elektroinstallateur. Da weiss jeder was gemeint ist, scheiss doch auf die neuen Bezeichnungen :twisted: 

Stellensuche beim Arbeitsamt war damals genial: 

"Was sind Sie denn von Beruf?"
"Elektroinstallateur!"
"Hm, hier steht aber Elektroniker f. Energie - u. Gebäudetechnik. Da können Sie sich doch nicht als Elektroinstallateur bewerben, dafür sind Sie dann doch gar nicht ausgebildet!"
"Meinen Sie das wirklich?"
"Ja sicher, man braucht doch die passende Ausbildung für seinen Berufswunsch!"
An dieser Stelle wollte ich ihn dann fragen, warum er dann in einem Büro beim Arbeitsamt sitzt und nicht im Park die leeren Flaschen einsammelt, aber da ich ein netter Mensch bin habe ich es mir verkniffen.

Die Flachpfeife hat erst nach ner halben Stunde kapiert, dass beide Bezeichnungen ein und dasselbe Berufsbild bezeichnen. Und für so was musste ich meinen damaligen Schwarzbau nen halben Tag unterbrechen, man fasst es nicht :twisted: 


Gruß Tobi


----------



## zotos (6 Dezember 2007)

Also das der Lehrplan angepasst wird und die Berufsbezeichnungen von Zeit zu Zeit geändert wird ist ja an sich nichts schlimmes. Immerhin ändern sich Berufsbilder auch. 

Schlimm ist allerdings wenn über die Berufsbezeichnung Kompetenzen suggeriert die in den meisten Fällen einfach nicht vorhanden sein können.

Der "Lehrplan" sich nur an den Bedürfnissen der Arbeitgeber orientiert und nicht berücksichtigt wird das man innerhalb eins gewissen Zeitraums eben nur eine begrenzte Menge Lernen kann. 

Ich hatte mal das Vergnügen kurz über den Lehrplan von den "Elektroniker/Elektronikerin für Automatisierungstechnik" zu schauen. Das was dort alles am Schluss raus kommen soll ist IMHO in der Zeit nicht zu schaffen.

Die Folge ist das man eben Leute Ausbildet die alles nur zu einem Bruchteil können und nichts richtig. Da fehlt es an den Grundlagen und das ist nun mal das A und O. Wenn man jemandem solide Grundlagen vermittelt und ihn dahin erzieht das er diese Grundlagen anwendet um neue Probleme zu lösen hat man mehr davon als wenn einem nur schnell mal was über Elektrik, Elektronik, Steuerungstechnik, Pneumatik/Hydraulik, Feldbustechnik, usw. vorliest.


----------



## gingele (6 Dezember 2007)

Also ich habe die letzte Ausbildung als Energieelektroniker Fachrichtung Betriebstechnik absolviert, das Lehrjahr darunter hatte schon die neue Berufsbezeichnung. Bei diesen galt die Zwischenprüfung als 1/3 zur Abschlußprüfung, bei uns war sie nur ein Leistungsnachweis für den Ausbilder. 
Ich hab mich damals bei meinem Berufsschullehrer schlau gemacht, was sich denn da ändert. Der sagte mir die Metallausbildung im 1 Lehrjahr, fällt weg (sprich 1 Tag Metallwerkstatt da erstes Lehrjahr ja Vollzeitschule war), bzw werden nur noch Bleche gebohrt und gebogen, wir mussten U-Stahl feilen, was für diesen Beruf überflüssig ist. Die gewonnene Zeit dabei wurde in PC-Technik investiert (sehr sinvoll).
Aber auch die Leistungselektronik wurde bei uns bis ins Detail durchgekaut, bei denen wird die Funktion gezeigt.

Das wars glaub ich im groben und ganzen.


----------



## zotos (6 Dezember 2007)

Also um das ganze jetzt nicht an Hörensagen fest zu machen hier mal der Link zum Rahmenlehrplan in RLP: http://www.kmk.org/beruf/rlpl/rlpelekautomtech.pdf

Klar hat Dein Lehrer recht und es wird auch so sein. Das es nur eine kleine Anpassung ist. Aber wenn Du Dir den Rahmenlehrplan durchliest wirst Du merken das es dort wohl eher um Wunschvorstellungen ging.


----------



## zotos (6 Dezember 2007)

Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich finde die Inhalte des Rahmenlehrplans wirklich super. Wenn man das alles mit einer Lehre erschlagen könnte wäre das sich suuuupper. Leider befürchte ich das dies in der Zeit einer Lehre nicht möglich ist.

Also nur mal die Schlagworte:


			
				Rahmenlehrplan Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik schrieb:
			
		

> Auftragsplanung, Auftragsrealisierung
> Energiebedarf einer Anlage oder eines Gerätes
> Sicherheitsbestimmungen
> Installationstechnik
> ...


----------



## ron (6 Dezember 2007)

Bis ins Detail muß man das alles ja auch nicht wissen, wenn man es dann braucht kann man sich das alles aneignen. Wenn man mit den Begriffen schonmal was anfangen kann und weiß wo man Informationen drüber findet reicht das vollkommen.

Ich habe damals Energieelektroniker Fachrichtung Betriebstechnik gelernt und muß sagen das es eine gute Ausbildung war, wobei hier auch seher viel vom Ausbilder und Berufsschullehrer abhängt. 
Ob das mit den ganzen neuen Berufsbildern nun sein muß glaube ich nicht, man kann den Lehrplan ggf. überarbeiten und an aktuelle Technik anpassen. Dazu braucht man nicht alle 5-10 Jahre alle Berufe umzubenennen.

Aber wenn ich danach an das Studium denke, das war im Gegensatzt zur Lehre total sinnlos, man hat spezielle Sachen, die ich glaube niemals mehr brauchen werde, gelernt und hat die Grundlagen total vernachlässigt. Was bringt das wenn jemand nach dem Abi zum Studium kommt und dort nicht mal vermittelt bekommt was ein Schaltplan ist und was die Zeichen darauf bedeuten, oder das Omische Gesetz zwar kennen aber nicht verstanden haben.


----------



## marlob (6 Dezember 2007)

ron schrieb:


> Bis ins Detail muß man das alles ja auch nicht wissen, wenn man es dann braucht kann man sich das alles aneignen. Wenn man mit den Begriffen schonmal was anfangen kann und weiß wo man Informationen drüber findet reicht das vollkommen.


100% ACK, für eine Berufsausbildung muss das reichen



ron schrieb:


> Ich habe damals Energieelektroniker Fachrichtung Betriebstechnik gelernt und muß sagen das es eine gute Ausbildung war, wobei hier auch seher viel vom Ausbilder und Berufsschullehrer abhängt.


Als ich meinen Vertrag als Auszubildender unterzeichnet habe, war das noch eine Ausbildung zum Energieanlagenelektroniker. Als ich dann angefangen bin war es eine Ausbildung  zum Energieelektroniker Fachrichtung Betriebstechnik und bei mir in der Klasse gabs dann noch 2-3 andere Fachrichtungen und wir haben alle das gleiche gelernt, und die Prüfungen waren auch zu ca. 98% gleich. Aber wie du schon sagst, es hängt viel von den Lehrern ab. Wir haben bei uns eigentlich ne Menge gelernt. Es war ausserdem so üblich, das wir regelmässig noch ausserbetrieblichen Unterricht hatte, der eigentlich nicht auf dem Lehrplan stand. Dort hat man alle die Dinge gelernt, die in der Schule zu kurz kamen



ron schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich danach an das Studium denke, das war im Gegensatzt zur Lehre total sinnlos, man hat spezielle Sachen, die ich glaube niemals mehr brauchen werde, gelernt und hat die Grundlagen total vernachlässigt. Was bringt das wenn jemand nach dem Abi zum Studium kommt und dort nicht mal vermittelt bekommt was ein Schaltplan ist und was die Zeichen darauf bedeuten, oder das Omische Gesetz zwar kennen aber nicht verstanden haben.


Du warst auf der FH bzw. Uni. Sollen die dir dort noch mal die Grundlagen beibringen. Die werden halt vorrausgesetzt, ausserdem soll man sich ja auch selber mit der Materie beschäftigen. Studium ist schliesslich keine Berufschule o.ä. mehr.
Die Leute mit Abi haben halt das Problem mit E-Technik und die Leute mit Fachabi haben halt die Probleme mit Mathe. Ein Ziel der Hochschule ist es ja schliesslich auch, den Leuten beizubringen, sich selber in unbekannte Themen einzuarbeiten. Aber manchmal glaube ich, die Leute gehen auf ne Hochschule und meinen, dort geht es so weiter wie auf den Schulen vorher. Der Lehrer erklärt alle Grundlagen nochmal und in den Klausuren kommt nur das dran was in Vorlesung war. Und dann wundern die sich, das die das Studium nicht bestehen


----------



## Hermann (6 Dezember 2007)

als elektroniker für automatisierungstechnik lernst du auch nicht alles was im rahmenlehrplan steht, merk ich am eigenen leib, aber das wichtigste wird angeschnitten, und sachen wie s7 wincc usw werden auch vertieft, in der schule,
da kommt es auch sehr auf den lehrer drauf an, wir haben z.b. ein halbes jahr über den aufbau eines netzteiles gelabert, waren im endeffekt auch net schlauer,da der lehrer ne flachpfeiffe war, und das halbe jahr hat man in der shcule verloren, hätten da lieber was sinnvolles machen sollen, weil wozu braucht man in dem beruf später den aufbau eines netzteiles,
bsp. wer repariert ein 24 volt dc netzteil mit 2 oder 3 ampere meinetwegen auch mehr 
kommt hinten nix mehr raus ist die sicheurng ganz tonne auf - rein - tonne zu neues rein 
weil es sich finanziell nicht mehr lohnt und das hat die schule (der lehrer) noch net gerafft 

aber alles im allen finde ich das die elektroberufe aktuell, ganz gut eingeteilt sind, bis auf ausnahmen
zum beispiel: bei uns in der klasse sind eat´s industrie und handwerk,
industrie hat brav die pal zwischenprüfung(abschlussprüfung teil 1 ) gemacht, die handwerksleute durften nach frankfurt und haben da die gleiche prüfung gemacht wie die elektroniker für energie und gebäudetechnik, das war schon leicht armsehlig 

wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf se behalten


----------



## Chriz (6 Dezember 2007)

Hi Leute.

Hier mal einen Link.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Industrieller_Elektroberuf

Die Übersicht ist eigentlich sehr gut. Allerdings gehört nach meinem WIssensstand der Elektroanlagenmonteur nicht mehr dazu.

Die Berufe gibt teilweise sowol im Handwerk als auch in der Industrie.

Z.B. Elektroniker für Automatisierungstechnik (HW und I)

Sinn der ganzen Sache soll gewesen sein die Berufe mehr zu spezialisieren um "Spezialisten" in bestimmten Bereich haben. Die Aufgabengebiete werden immer umfangreicher und somit erhofft man sich das einigermaßen zu erschlagen.

MfG

chriz


----------



## marera 127 (6 Dezember 2007)

Im Zweifelsfall eine Mechatroniker einstellen, die kann man überall einlernen.
Als Mechatroniker kannst du dich auch als Energieanlagenelektroniker, Betriebselektriker, Elektromechaniker, Steuerungstechniker, Schloßer, Fräser, Inbetriebnehmer, Servictechniker usw. bewerben.:sw18:


----------



## zotos (6 Dezember 2007)

IMHO taugt das Papier (in dem Fall das virtuelle) das den Rahmenlehrplan darstellt nicht die Bits die es verbraucht. 

Mechatroniker und solch hochgestochenen Beschreibungen wie in dem Lehrplan sind Augenwischerei.

Folgende Aussage bringt es doch auf den Punkt:


marera 127 schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall eine Mechatroniker einstellen, die kann man überall einlernen.
> Als Mechatroniker kannst du dich auch als Energieanlagenelektroniker, Betriebselektriker, Elektromechaniker, Steuerungstechniker, Schloßer, Fräser, Inbetriebnehmer, Servictechniker usw. bewerben.:sw18:



Dann bietet man Jungen Leuten einen groben Überblick. Da es dann keine Fachkräfte mehr gibt wird der Fachkräftemangel schon dafür sorgen das es Arbeitgeber gibt die dann nach dieser Orientierungsstufe die Hilfsheinzel anlernt/ausbildet.


----------



## gingele (6 Dezember 2007)

mein ausbildungsmeister hat immer gesagt mechatroniker ist nichts halbes und nichts ganzes, da es zwei berufe in der zeit von beiden berufen in nur einer zu machenden zeit ist.

wobei ich auch ein paar mechatroniker kenne die es wirklich drauf haben, bei mir war früher auch einer in meinem ausbildungsbetrieb beispielsweise.


----------



## zotos (6 Dezember 2007)

Es gibt ja immer solche und solche Azubis. Aber wenn man mal überlegt wie viele Ausbildungen der maxi gemacht hat und der erfüllt mit seinen Fähigkeiten ja gerade mal so diesen Lehrplan. Also inklusive Meister und so weiter!

;o)


----------



## MSB (6 Dezember 2007)

Vielleicht sehe ich das ja falsch,
aber Mechatroniker wird man als Elektriker/Programmierer ja schon fast zwangsweise.
Vollkommen egal ob der Ausbildungsberuf nun so heißt.

Weil ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei euch ist, aber für die Betriebe für die ich unter anderem
auch als externer Instandhalter arbeite, ist jedes Problem erstmal elektrisch.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## PeterEF (6 Dezember 2007)

MSB schrieb:


> Weil ich weiß ja nicht wie das bei euch ist, aber für die Betriebe für die ich unter anderem
> auch als externer Instandhalter arbeite, ist jedes Problem erstmal elektrisch.


mindenstens bzw. der Elektriker schiebts auf die Software (auch wenn der Schlosser beim flexen das lila Buskabel erwischt hat...)


----------



## nade (6 Dezember 2007)

Also wieder mal.. Wer nicht MIT der Zeit geht, geht mit der ZEIT.

Oder aber kurz, ersteinmal Grundkenntnisse sammeln, dann umsetzen lernen. Und weil die Zeit nicht still steht immer und immer wieder Schulungen und Technikerneuerungen lernen, bzw sehen das es da Änderungen gibt, und auf die entsprechend reagieren.
Wobei man auch in der Ausbildung über Linux und Tessla lernen kann, nur weils dem Pauker seine privaten Interessen sind...
Das ist das Problem an dem dualen Bildungssystem, das es schon von vorneherein an qualifizierten Lehrkräften mangelt. Und das die Betriebe zumindest ein Paar lieber "Fachtrottel" anlernen, und bei keinem Bedarf wieder rauswerfen ist nichts neues.

Was ich z.B. auch hier im Laden feststellen muß ist das Elektroniker (BMA,EMA,Telekommunikation,..) mehr HGW-Installationen machen müssen, als wie in ihrem Bereich Aufgaben zugewisen bekommen.

Hab mom auch so einen Lehrling bei mir der gegenüber anderen, die vor der Prüfung stehen, mal gleich 2 Bauten von Anfang an dabei ist. Werde halt mein Bestes tun das er da was mitnehmen kann, weil Einbruchmelde und Brandmelde auch für mich relativ Neuland ist.

Und Tobi, das sind trotzdem so putzige Querschnitte.


----------



## marera 127 (7 Dezember 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> IMHO taugt das Papier (in dem Fall das virtuelle) das den Rahmenlehrplan darstellt nicht die Bits die es verbraucht.
> 
> Mechatroniker und solch hochgestochenen Beschreibungen wie in dem Lehrplan sind Augenwischerei.
> 
> ...


 


So habe ich das nicht gemeint, es kommt wie bei allem darauf an was man daraus macht. Ich habe eine Umschulung zum Mechatroniker gemacht und sehe mich absolut nicht as Hilfsheinzel. Ich bin,glaube ich, inzwischen ein ganz pasabler Inbetriebnehmer .


----------



## Tobi P. (8 Dezember 2007)

nade schrieb:


> Und Tobi, das sind trotzdem so putzige Querschnitte.



Die sind net putzig, die sind mitleiderregend   Ich betrachte alles <1,5mm² als unter meinem Niveau  


Gruß Tobi


----------



## nade (8 Dezember 2007)

Och dann wären Installationen in Wackesland un Luxenburg was für dich. Steckdosen nicht <2,5mm² und bei de Wackese noch so blödsinn wie alle 6 Steckdosen ein neuer Stromkreis..
Aber der Elektronikmüll ist irgetnwo nicht Spannend. Son 10 DA da fängts erst beim Auseinanderpiddele an.
Aber son schönes 4*95² ist genau das Richtige für en halbes Hemd von Azubi ins schwitzen kommen zu lassen. 
Das ist wie Siemens Schaltermaterial von der Biegsamkeit mitleiderregend ist. Vorteil es passt sich dem Untergrund an, Nachteil man hats zu schnell zerlegt.
Bisherige Lieblinge sind noch Bush Jäger, Merten, Gira und Berker bedingt. Peha bisher nur gesehen, aber da gibts zumindest edele Fingerabdrucks"kissen"..
Also mitleiderregend sind Massa, Okal, Huber- Häuser... Bei Querschnitten fängts erst an mitleiderregend zu werden, wenn Querschnitte über 0,8mm² zu Muskelkater führen, weil sonst nichts anderes gewohnt.


----------



## Tobi P. (9 Dezember 2007)

Halbhemd-Azubis haben wir nicht mehr. Die gingen zu schnell kaputt und neue Azubis haben bekanntlich bis zu einem Jahr Lieferzeit  


Gruß Tobi


----------



## nade (10 Dezember 2007)

Stimmt.. aber was sie nicht kaputt macht, macht sie nur noch härter. ;D


----------



## zotos (10 Dezember 2007)

marera 127 schrieb:


> Im Zweifelsfall eine Mechatroniker einstellen, die kann man überall einlernen.
> Als Mechatroniker kannst du dich auch als Energieanlagenelektroniker, Betriebselektriker, Elektromechaniker, Steuerungstechniker, Schloßer, Fräser, Inbetriebnehmer, Servictechniker usw. bewerben.:sw18:



Dann lasst uns mal die Liste noch vervollständigen:

Schweißer, Dreher, Heizungsinstallateur, SPS-Programmierer, Qualitätsbeauftragter,  Netzwerks Administrator vom mir auch noch Taxi-Fahrer, KFZ-Mechaniker und was euch noch alles einfällt.

Dann lasst uns doch alle Jugendlichen die eine Ausbildung machen wollen in, sagen wir mal vier Kategorien aufteilen. Technisch, Handwerklich, Bürodingens und Joker (alle anderen drei zusammen) dann haben wir schon fast amerikanische Zustände. Eine allgemeine berufsbezogene Ausbildung in der Schule und die Arbeitgeber bekommt billige Arbeitskräfte.
Der Rest Studiert und zwar mit sehr engen Fachbereichen allerdings können die dann auch nicht wirklich mit Werkzeug umgehen.

Kein wunder das überall vom Fachkräftemangel gesprochen wird.


----------



## himbeergeist (10 Dezember 2007)

zotos schrieb:


> Eine allgemeine berufsbezogene Ausbildung in der Schule und die Arbeitgeber bekommt billige Arbeitskräfte.
> Der Rest Studiert und zwar mit sehr engen Fachbereichen allerdings können die dann auch nicht wirklich mit Werkzeug umgehen.
> 
> .


 
naja, irgendwo hast Du Recht. In der Schule durften wir Metall bearbeiten, mit allem was dazu gehört, durften in der Kolchose Rüben verziehen, konnten den Führerschein für Traktor und Moped in der 9. Klasse machen, haben gemauert und sind heute billige Arbeitskräfte. Wobei, was ist billig? Ich verdiene eigentlich genug, bekomme es nur nicht .

Eine schöne Weihnachtszeit für Alle
und Grüße vom Kyffhäuser

Frank

PS: Alles nur Spass, nur den Solizuschlag, den muss ich auch zahlen!


----------



## marlob (10 Dezember 2007)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> ...Ich verdiene eigentlich genug, bekomme es nur nicht ...


Das kommt mir doch bekannt vor


----------



## himbeergeist (10 Dezember 2007)

jo, , sorry, ich wiederhole mich Aber wir wollen ja nicht jammern, glaubt uns doch eh keiner.

Frank


----------



## marlob (10 Dezember 2007)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> jo, , sorry, ich wiederhole mich


So war das nicht gemeint, es ging mir auch ums verdienen und kriegen


----------



## himbeergeist (10 Dezember 2007)

schon klar,  

Frank


----------



## himbeergeist (10 Dezember 2007)

himbeergeist schrieb:


> schon klar,
> 
> Frank


PS gute Signatur


----------

